# FODMAP Diet Questions? Please Help....



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi all,

5 days ago I started the FODMAP diet and have seen huge decrease in pain and BM -D . Today I seem to have dizziness and some nervousness. I started yesterday to take Multivitamins , B Complex with B12 added and Cranberry supplement with Vit C added for UTI prevention. I did eat gluten free pasta with imported tomato sauce that had nothing but tomatoes in it no herbs at all. 
The pasta with sauce game me 3 full D BMs within minutes of completing the meal.

1) Are the imported tomatoes the correct ones to use or have I miss read??
2) Could I just be intolerant to tomato sauce ??
3) Are there any deficiencies I need to watch for on this diet? Because the dizziness comes and goes..
4) After meal pain in LLQ and Pit of stomach came back for a visit?
5) Any other tips or advice please advise....

Thank You


----------



## MaryWhite (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi! Hope you are getting better....I've tried the lowfodmap diet and had great results. However, just because a vegetable is low in fodmaps it doesn't mean that you can tolerate it, I have problems with tomato sauce....I don't seem to absorb/break down the tomatoes. Remember that the lowfodmap is temporary, it will only help you understand the quantiles and types of foods you can consume safely.


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hmmm so the FODMAP is temporary?? But staying Gluten Free is ok.... I honestly didn't know it was temporary..


----------



## MaryWhite (Aug 20, 2016)

http://shepherdworks.com.au/disease-information/low-fodmap-diet/
Its not meant to be forever because if you restrict everything that is high in fodmap you would miss out the nutrients and vitamins that are in those foods.


----------



## MaryWhite (Aug 20, 2016)

As I read the book about the lowfodmap diet written by the 2 doctors how started it, " a gluten free diet could improve symptoms of ibs not because it removes the gluten from the diet but because it removes fructans, a type of FODMAP". Anyway I believe that if you choose to be gluten free forever it's ok, but cutting all the high fodmaps like beans, nectarines, watermelon, garlic, onions, cabbage, cashews, pistachios, etc it can affect or nutritional balance and therefore you should use the diet to realize the quantities that you can tolerate. 1/4 cup of beans it's better than no beans at all forever.


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Mary,

Thank you very much for that info ... I believe gluten free is way to go I feel so much better. I'm loosing carbs tho my blood sugar is sky rocketing for so reason also ...


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

How long should I be on FODMAP diet ??


----------



## MaryWhite (Aug 20, 2016)

It depends on your body, you should go to a nutritionist to guide you. The first step of the FODMAP diet is the elimination and could last up to 8 weeks, the 2nd step is the reintroduction of the fodmaps (one by one, each can last 1 week).


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi All,

Last night seems like I went in reverse. I added white bread back in diet all week but last night all the pain and gas, nausea , bad BM all came back . I can only assume I'm gluten intolerance. What are your ideas on that thought ?


----------



## northern soul (Aug 8, 2016)

Balt72 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night seems like I went in reverse. I added white bread back in diet all week but last night all the pain and gas, nausea , bad BM all came back . I can only assume I'm gluten intolerance. What are your ideas on that thought ?


Bread can cause bloating in people who can eat gluten I stopped eating gluten and the nausea stopped straight away the thing I missed the most was my porridge oats in the morning so went after 8 weeks re introduced them I was fine on day one bit iffy on day two and so ill on day three so I have stayed G free every since over two and a half years now. As for the fodmap diet its okay for most people to reintroduce the high fodmap after 8 weeks but I am struggling to even be able to eat some of the low fodmap foods I had grilled bacon sandwiches with g free bread last Thursday and I have never been so ill and I am still suffering I do not seem to be able to eat any form of meat except chicken and fish is ok steamed so I am very wary of reintroducing foods I will probably just take multivitamins to cover what I am missing


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

what i've generally read about the low fodmap diet is that it's suggested to follow it diet strictly for approximately four to six weeks or so. after that, what you are typically supposed to do is to slowly reintroduce foods . challenge each group--one food at a time. Wait a few days and then if nothing happens try another food from that group.. and then go on to challenging another FODMAP group, food by food, etc.

that's what i've done. i eat a moderate FODMAP diet since i've found that only certain foods bother me, which is good.

everyone is different. some people can't have any FODMAPs at all. others find that it might only be one group that bothers them. others don't notice any difference on the diet. the FODMAP diet is meant to be a 4-6 week diet to determine your sensitivities, but you may also find that you need to be on it long term. essentially the diet reduces fermentable carbohydrates which provides symptom relief to many, but starves our good bacteria of the prebiotics they use for growth. That is why many people recommend challenging food groups later on, so that you can have as many prebiotics in your diet as possible.

you may have to register to read this article but it explains how the low fodmap diet can alter the colonic luminal mircoenvironment.

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/839632?src=wnl_edit_tpal&uac=15603EK

and another, briefer one:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/179473-mechanisms-and-efficacy-of-dietary-fodmap-restriction-in-ibs/?hl=fodmap

as mentioned earlier, another thing that is important with FODMAP is quantity. many people --myself included--find they can eat a small amount of a high FODMAP food without problems. take broccoli for example. i can eat a half cup of it without problems but a whole cup of it gives me gas. i've seen lists like this too--lists which show some foods as being considered low FODMAP in small amounts but high FODMAP in large amounts

so when you do introduce a food, start with a small amount and see first how you do with that. then increase it a bit and see how that goes.

like marywhite said, consulting with a nutritionist about all this is really important and helpful.


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi all ,

Went to nutritionist today put me on multivitamins and some other vitamins. Problem is I'm still having soft stools even on Low FODMAP diet. It's not like D but close to it but the rapid urgency is not there . Go maybe 4-5 times daily mostly after meals. I'm assuming this is normally IBS symptoms. Pain is almost gone totally in lower left but the soft bm remains. Any advice on this or nothing to worry about?


----------

